# Will Mk3 brake booster fit on an Mk2?



## Winged Nut (Oct 26, 2003)

I am going to be changing the 20 mm stock master cylinder with an 22 mm from an Mk3 as well as a bigger brake booster. Will the Mk3 brake booster fit or will I need to find a brake booster from an Mk2 16 valve or GLI?


----------



## Captain_Canada (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Will Mk3 brake booster fit on an Mk2? (Winged Nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Winged Nut* »_I am going to be changing the 20 mm stock master cylinder with an 22 mm from an Mk3 as well as a bigger brake booster. Will the Mk3 brake booster fit or will I need to find a brake booster from an Mk2 16 valve or GLI? 

You will have a much easier time finding a mk3 booster, however mk2 16V ones are still available at scrap yards and through people parting out cars. When I look at a mk3, the booster looks similar to a mk2 unit. 
The best way to find out is to go to the scrap yard and pull 2 different units and compare them...if the motor was already pulled from the car its a 30 second ordeal!


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: Will Mk3 brake booster fit on an Mk2? (Captain_Canada)*

nope, the mk3 booster hooks to the clutch pedal differently. if your only changing the master cylinder than a mk3 master will fit the mk2 booster.


_Modified by far4ngnwolfie at 10:57 PM 9-3-2005_


----------



## Winged Nut (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Will Mk3 brake booster fit on an Mk2? (far4ngnwolfie)*

http://www.matey-matey.com/brake_conversion.shtml
The brake pedal becomes too stiff if you just put on a 22 mm master cylinder on an mk2 Jetta which originally came with a 20 mm master. The booster needs to be upgraded as well to match, the 16 valve Mk2 cars (GTI and GLI) '88 and on are the ones to use. I guess I don't need to bother looking for a Mk3 booster, thanks.


_Modified by Winged Nut at 10:14 PM 9-9-2005_


----------

